# Was füllt ihr in eure Trinkblasen?



## Saubaer25 (12. April 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase bestellt.Würde gerne wissen ob    man auch was anderes außer Wasser einfüllen kann.Da ich nicht der große Wassertrinker bin würde ich halt gerne wissen was ihr so in eure Trinkblase füllt und ob es Probleme macht wenn man z.B.Apfelschorle einfüllt?(gründliches saubermachen der Blase und des Schlauchs nach Gebrauch natürlich vorausgesetzt! )

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## KONA_pepe (12. April 2008)

Was war so alles drin gewesen in meiner...

- Glühwein
- Weißbier
- Radler
- Iso star
- Fruchtschorlen
- Cola


Mach rein, was de willst 
Hab en Camelbak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (12. April 2008)

Mach Apfelschorle rein, mach ich auch, ausser im Hochsommer, dann mag ich pers. nichts gesüßtes trinken beim Sport, ab und zu en Nalgene Bottle Tab oder billiger en Corega rein, Schlauch voll laufen lassen, 1-2 Stündchen so liegen lassen, leeren, und bis zum nächsten Gebrauch ab in die Gefriertruhe, dann gibts mit Sicherheit keine Probleme..........


----------



## bergsocke (12. April 2008)

WASSER, meistens stilles Mineralwasser


----------



## Crazywolff (12. April 2008)

Winter: Heißen Tee mit Süssstoff
Sommer: Apfelschorle mit Salz


----------



## Schiky (12. April 2008)

Also ich fahre meist mit Apfelschorle in der Trinkblase herum, wobei ich Apfelsaft mit Leitungswasser mische. Salz würde ich nur bei langen Touren bei höheren Temperaturen hinzugeben, muss jeder selber wissen. Ansonsten fahre ich teils dann auch nur mit Leitungswasser, bloß nichts mit Kohlensäure! Bringt nichts und ist beim Sport eher hinderlich! Alternativ halt andere Fruchtschorlen, wenn man viele Kilometer in kurzer Zeit fährt, also ne intensive Trainingswoche einlegt kann man auch mal noch ne Frubiasetablette oder was ähnliches reintun. Ich komme da aber mit Apfelschorle aus! Im Winter nehme ich halt warmes Wasser, geht vom Geschmack her, wichtig nur das Getränk aus dem Trinkschlauch wieder in die Blase pusten sonst gibt Wassereis. Hatte ich das ein oder andere Mal diese Winter!


----------



## RaD (12. April 2008)

Wasser.Einfaches reines Leitungswaser.Damit bekomme ich keine Probleme mit der Reinigung,es ist nichts drin was vergammeln oder gären kann,auch nach Tagen,obwohl das auch nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen ist,noch gut trinkbar.Die Trinkblase nimmt so auch keinen Geschmack an und hält einfach länger.


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Wasser.Einfaches reines Leitungswaser.Damit bekomme ich keine Probleme mit der Reinigung,es ist nichts drin was vergammeln oder gären kann,auch nach Tagen,obwohl das auch nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen ist,noch gut trinkbar.Die Trinkblase nimmt so auch keinen Geschmack an und hält einfach länger.


So sehe ich das eigentlich auch, aber wie der Ersteller ja sagte, ist er kein großer Wassertrinker. Deshalb auch mein Rat: Eigentlich alles, das keine Kohlensäure enthält.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2008)

Wasser und nicht´s als Wasser das reicht auch völlig aus wenn du keine Körperliche Probleme hast..vorteil...du musst nicht so oft reinigen und nimmt keinen Geschmack an...nachteil schmeckt vielleicht nicht jedem...aber glaube es mir wenn du richtig Durst hast...glaubst du nicht wie gut Wasser schmecken kann..


----------



## Highsider84 (12. April 2008)

Stilles Aqua Minerale, also Mineralwasser still


----------



## stephaneagle (12. April 2008)

Wasserschorle mit Salz... 

Mal aus neugier, was bringt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiky (12. April 2008)

Das Salz gleicht den Salzverlust durchs Schwitzen aus, aber wirklich nötig ist dies an sich nicht. Kenne dies aus dem Laufforum in dem ich mitlese, dort machen dies einige ähnlich, aber erst bei sehr langen Läufen also eher so 30km aufwärts. Ich sag mal wenn man im Sommer lange unterwegs ist, dann kann man das schon machen, kann dies aber auch später auffüllen!


----------



## yamann (12. April 2008)

Ich nehme 1/3 Apfelsaft und 2/3 Leitungswasser und ne Messerspitze Salz.
Dies ist eine sehr isotonische Mischung und schmeckt auch etwas warm noch annehmbar. 
Getränke mit Kohlensäure sind nicht so der Bringer. Geschmacklich und funktionstechnisch. Es sei denn, man steht auf sich aufblähende Trinkblasen und evtl. -mir ist das schon passiert-
abspringende Beissventile wg. Überdruck. Ich sah damals aus, als hätte ich mich vor Angst eingenässt. Sah etwas peinlich aus mit dem riesigen nassen Fleck an der Hose. Und das im Bikepark !!!
Ausserdem schmecken warme Getränke mit Kohlensäure wie A.... und F......
Im Winter nehme ich verdünnten warmen Früchtetee.
Beim Reinigen mit Coregatabs würde ich dabei bleiben und alles gleich wieder mit viel Wasser nachspülen. Blos nicht länger in der Blase lassen. Den Geschmack habe ich nicht mehr raus bekommen. Alles hat geschmeckt wie Opas Dritte. Die Blase konnte ich in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Wildcamp (12. April 2008)

Hi,
habe auch eine kleine Frage zur Trinkblase/Rucksack. Wird das Wasser nach ca. einer Stunde auf dem Rücken nich furchtbar warm??? Oder stecken die Blasen in einen Thermofach???


----------



## yamann (12. April 2008)

Bei mir nicht. Nur das Stück im Schlauch schmeckt asslig warm und bäh.


----------



## Wildcamp (12. April 2008)

Welch ein Trinksystem/Rucksack hast du?


----------



## KONA_pepe (12. April 2008)

Bei Camelbak ist die Blase in nem isolierten Fach. Mein Schlauch ist auch isoliert. Wie gesagt..wenn der Schlauch nicht isoliert ist, ist der erste Schluck zum kot***.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (12. April 2008)

Das gute Volvic im Rucksack und je nach Tour etwas süßeres im Halter. 
@KOMA_pepe: Was heißt isolierte Schlauch? Spezielles Material oder nur ummantelt?


----------



## yamann (12. April 2008)

Camelback Havoc


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2008)

Bei meinem Havoc wird auch nur der Schlauchinhalt warm.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2008)

Ist von euch noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen das man den Schlauchinhalt auch wieder zurück blasen kann.


----------



## KONA_pepe (12. April 2008)

Ne mein Trinkschlauch ist mit so Neopren artigem Zeug ummantelt... gibts bei Camelbak zu kaufen und wird einfach über den Trinkschlauch gezogen.


----------



## Saubaer25 (13. April 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe auch eine kleine Frage zur Trinkblase/Rucksack. Wird das Wasser nach ca. einer Stunde auf dem Rücken nich furchtbar warm??? Oder stecken die Blasen in einen Thermofach???



Hallo!
Bei Deuter gibts eine Trinkblasen-Isolierung. http://www.deuter.com/products/32875_streamerthermobag30_400_08_deu.php
 Produktbeschreibung: Durch ein beschichtetes Thermomaterial hält er das Getränk im Winter schön warm oder im Sommer angenehm kühl. Das Fassungsvermögen wurde auf 3 Liter erweitert, so dass nun auch große Blasen Platz finden.

Der Thermo Bag kann im oder außen am Rucksack transportiert werdem.

Seitliche Schlaufen ermöglichen die Fixierung am Rucksack durch die Kompressionsriemen. Auch geeignet für Trinkflaschen, Schokolade und mehr.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Ist von euch noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen das man den Schlauchinhalt auch wieder zurück blasen kann.


Auf die Idee gekommen bin ich glaub nicht, dafür hab ich es schon gefühlte 100x gelesen. So schlimm finde ich diesen lauwarmen Schluck nicht. Außerdem spüle ich auch gern ma den Mund durch und spucke das Wasser ins Gebüsch.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (13. April 2008)

im Sommer fülle ich meine Blase immer mit einem Gemisch aus Eiswürfeln und stillem Mineralwasser + einer Prise Salz. Durch die Eiswürfel bleibt der Blaseninhalt den ganzen Tag angenehm kühl.
Wenn ich zu 'nem Rennen fahr, friere ich am Tag vorher eine halbgefüllte Trinkflasche mit Isogetränk ein und kippe dann am Morgen den Rest Wasser drauf. Mich motiviert das nochmal, wenn auch in der zweiten oder dritten Stunde eines Marathons der Flascheninhalt nicht total warm ist und bäääh schmeckt.


----------



## Fire578 (13. April 2008)

Ich hab auch mal ne andere Frage zu Trinksystemen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Systemen von Decathlon? Die kosten nur zwischen 10 und 20 Euro. Taugen die was?
Ausserdem wie groß ist euer Rucksackvolumen. Die meisten haben ja zwischen 8 und 12 Litern. Ich frage mich ob das reicht.
Gruß Christof


----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2008)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ne andere Frage zu Trinksystemen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Systemen von Decathlon? Die kosten nur zwischen 10 und 20 Euro. Taugen die was?
> Ausserdem wie groß ist euer Rucksackvolumen. Die meisten haben ja zwischen 8 und 12 Litern. Ich frage mich ob das reicht.
> Gruß Christof



die von Decathlon reichen locker, bin mit denen schon seit Jahren unterwegs...mittlerweile kann man die Trinkblase komplett  öffnen was vorher nicht ging und dar Rucksack reicht völlig aus...ist bei mir jedenfalls so....es gibt natürlich auch die die auf Camelbak und Co. stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (13. April 2008)

Nachdem ich verschiedene Sachen probiert habe nehme ich nur Wasser mit einer Prise Salz. Alles andere schmeckt mir nach einer Weile nicht mehr.
Etwas OT:
Bei langen Touren zusätzlich eine Trinkflasche mit einem isotonischen Getränk
http://www.kohlenbrander.de/htm/isotonisches.htm
Das hat den Vorteil das es relativ geschmacksneutral ist.

Ach ja, zurückblasen mache ich auch (wenn ich daran Denke).
Hat zudem den Vorteil das nix tropft.  

Alter Tip von mir, mache ich immer noch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=164478


----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2008)

Ist übrigens genau der.


----------



## dave m (13. April 2008)

Also ich bin ja auch kein Wassertrinker; aber beim radln brauch ich irgendwie trotzdem nix anderes. ich mach immer 50/50 Mineralwasser zu Leitungswasser, das hat dann nich soo viel sprudel, schmeckt aber nich wie aus der leitung. wenns dann länger weggeht gibts wie bei vielen andern noch n bissel salz. taugt völlig. für den geschmack und den zucker gibts meistens noch ne 0,5 apfelschorle in der plastikflasche. aber wie gesagt: normal trinkt ich NUR spezi und ma n bier oder 2 oder ... (ich weiß, is nich gut, aber es schmeckt so gut  )

mfg, marco


----------



## Hopi (14. April 2008)

Wasser und nix als Wasser! Gleicht den Verlust durch das schwitzen aus und man kann im Falle eines *Falles* auch noch Wunden mit dem Wasser ausspülen.


----------



## guhl (16. April 2008)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei Deuter gibts eine Trinkblasen-Isolierung. http://www.deuter.com/products/32875_streamerthermobag30_400_08_deu.php
> Produktbeschreibung: Durch ein beschichtetes Thermomaterial hält er das Getränk im Winter schön warm oder im Sommer angenehm kühl. Das Fassungsvermögen wurde auf 3 Liter erweitert, so dass nun auch große Blasen Platz finden.
> 
> ...



Tipp: Die Thermotaschen ausm Supermarkt lassen sich dafür auch super nutzen, wenn man einer kleinen Bastelei nicht abgeneigt ist. Kosten auch deutlich weniger


----------

